# UFC: Rashad Evans to face Lyoto Machida on May 23



## Clark Kent (Mar 12, 2009)

It is now official, Lyoto Machida will be facing Rashad Evans for the light-heavyweight championship belt on May 23 replacing the Frank Mir vs. Brock Lesnar bout that was scrapped due to a Frank Mir knee injury.

More...
The hardest hitting UFC news from MMARingReport.com


----------



## Omar B (Mar 12, 2009)

Rashad, prepare to get your **** pushed in ... in the most artful way ever.


----------



## crushing (Mar 12, 2009)

Geographical bias has me pulling for Michigan resident/MSU, Rashad Evans, in this one.


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 12, 2009)

I am a fan of both guys.
Machida will have a tough time finding someone to mimic Rashad's style in training.
Evans is lucky enough to have 1 person in his camp who I think can effectively mimic Machida's style.   * G-S-P!*
GSP has the Karate background and the great punch accuracy to mimic the stance and counter punching style of Machida.

I do think that Machida will have to work hard to take the belt away from Evans if he ends up trying to counter punch all night which he seems to do.  Evans is smart enough not to go chasin after him as Machida's last opponent unsucessfully did and got KO'd for his effort.

This in all likelihood could turn out to be a boring fight if Evans doesn't pressure him and Machida spends his time on defense with an occasiaonal jab.  Again for Machida to win he HAS to be the aggressor. The reason why Machida hasn't gotten a title shot before is b/c he has been very boring to the fans and it took a KO in his last fight to impress people.  Yes he wins with his style and he is the best at it but from the casual fan POV he is boring.


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 12, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> I am a fan of both guys.
> Machida will have a tough time finding someone to mimic Rashad's style in training.
> Evans is lucky enough to have 1 person in his camp who I think can effectively mimic Machida's style. *G-S-P!*
> GSP has the Karate background and the great punch accuracy to mimic the stance and counter punching style of Machida.
> ...


 
That is how Evans wins his fights, he spends the time running and makingh them chase after him and then eventually they get hit with a stunning counter and it's lights out.  Forrest Griffin was winning their fight hands down, and then he started to just chase after Evans.  Even watching the fight I knew right then the outcome, that he would get caught by a punch and Evans would capitalize on it.


----------



## Omar B (Mar 12, 2009)

Rashad has good movement but Lyoto's more elusive.


----------



## K831 (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't think it will be a boring fight, although the argument that it could be certainly has merit.

I like Machida, I hope he takes it, and I think he has the tools to do so.


----------

